# GoPro



## DinoDave (Jun 18, 2010)

what are the best settings and mounts to use for diving? my videos keep coming out a little fuzzy.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Post this in the Scuba forum. You should also get the flat lense for underwater video. I use HD all the time but not for diving.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I record on the r4 setting(960p), its supposed to be the best for spearfishing from what I'm told. I have the helmet hero so I just use the head strap and it seem to work fine, I just make sure to hold the camera on my head as I exit the boat.


----------

